# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [إدارة] موقــــــع  مفهوم الإدارة

## saladino

موقع بسيط  لشرح مفهوم ادارة الاعمال ويوجد فلاشات

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم

الله . بجد موضوع مختصر وشامل في نفس الوقت, ياليتني كنت اعرف بيه قبل ما اتخرج كنت ذاكرت منه.
شكرا لك على الموضوع الرائع.

بارك الله فيك.

----------


## saladino

> السلام عليكم
> 
> الله . بجد موضوع مختصر وشامل في نفس الوقت, ياليتني كنت اعرف بيه قبل ما اتخرج كنت ذاكرت منه.
> شكرا لك على الموضوع الرائع.
> 
> بارك الله فيك.




*emerald
معلش بقى ممكن تذاكرى تانى هههههههه 

شكرا على التواصل الطيب وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله
*

----------


## ابو البنات

:good:  حاجه عظيمه جدا   هل من مزيد؟

----------


## اسكندرانى

*ايه ياصلادينو باشا الحلاوه دى 
احنا كده مش حنعرف نأكل عيش فى القاعة دى 
مش حنعرف نبيع حاجة هنا طول ماحضرتك  موجود 
مش ناوى تطلع اجازة 
بجد رائع كالعاده 
ارق تحياتى وتقديرى لك ولمجهوداتك الرائعة*

----------


## saladino

*



			
				حاجه عظيمه جدا هل من مزيد؟
			
		

اهلا ابو البنات 
شكرا على التعليق
ومرحبا بحضرتك فى المنتدى*

----------


## saladino

*



			
				ايه ياصلادينو باشا الحلاوه دى 
احنا كده مش حنعرف نأكل عيش فى القاعة دى 
مش حنعرف نبيع حاجة هنا طول ماحضرتك موجود 
مش ناوى تطلع اجازة 
بجد رائع كالعاده 
ارق تحياتى وتقديرى لك ولمجهوداتك الرائعة
			
		

اسكندرانى
ياسيدى ولا يهمك عايز بكم عيش بس ههههه
شكرا على التعليق .. 
بعدين دة بعض ماعندكم ولديكم الكثير*

----------


## ابو يونس1

شكراجزيلا على هذ العمل المميز .

----------


## saladino

جميع الاخوة والاخوات  
 شكراً لكم على المرور الكريم

----------


## waelenany

thanks alottttttttttttttttttt

----------


## deyamag

رجاء تجديد الرابط .

----------


## Almanger sultan

السلام عليكم يااخوة انا عضو جديد فى المنتدى وصراحه مطلوب منى بحث مفروض اقدموة بعد ساعتين بس عن الادارة وماعرفت كيف اتحصل على المعلومات فياريت المساعده وشكرا....

----------


## طارقحليمو

ياريت يكون فيه أفضل من كدا

----------

